# Base Metal and Precious Metal prices



## Slothhead (1 May 2007)

Hi guys, 

The ol' PC has decided that it needed a frontal labotamy and so left home. 

Hence most programs arent working at all.

All I need to know is what is a good site for current data on bases and precious. 

I am not sure if commsec is that up to date, and I have never really had to look before for a free bit of data. 

Any help would be good.

Cheers
D


----------



## Sean K (1 May 2007)

I use kitco:

http://www.kitcometals.com/

Not sure how quickly it's refreshed.


----------



## Wysiwyg (1 May 2007)

Slothhead said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> The ol' PC has decided that it needed a frontal labotamy and so left home.
> 
> ...





http://www.kitcometals.com/


----------



## bvbfan (2 May 2007)

http://focus.selftrade.co.uk

They have charts for most of the base metals, I find it's better than kitco but doesn't update during asian trade for some metals.

If people want I will post links to all spot metals I have


----------



## ta2693 (2 May 2007)

bvbfan said:


> http://focus.selftrade.co.uk
> 
> They have charts for most of the base metals, I find it's better than kitco but doesn't update during asian trade for some metals.
> 
> If people want I will post links to all spot metals I have




Please. I want it.


----------



## bvbfan (4 May 2007)

This covers most metals http://www.infomine.com/investment/metalprices/ even some of the non majors

But I use 
Gold
Silver
Platinum
Palladium
Aluminium
Copper
Lead
Nickel
Zinc


----------

